# Becoming a generac dealer



## Cherry Hill Bill

Save your time and money. Buy your Generac from www.norwall.com and have it shipped free.


----------



## mdfriday

BurtiElectric said:


> I just spoke with a rep from Generac, and she s emailing me the info for the dealer programs.
> 
> My questions are:
> What is the best way to pursue this?
> Is there anything I need to now that they aren't going to tell me?


Ditto


----------



## LBC Jesse

BurtiElectric said:


> I just spoke with a rep from Generac, and she s emailing me the info for the dealer programs.
> 
> My questions are:
> What is the best way to pursue this?
> _*Is there anything I need to now that they aren't going to tell me?*_


Unless things have changed, becoming an authorized dealer will also require you to do warranty repairs pro-bono, even if they bought it elsewhere.. the kicker is, they DO NOT require Home Depot to provide this same service, so be prepared to do free work on someone else's (Home Depot) sale..


----------



## B4T

LBC Jesse said:


> Unless things have changed, becoming an authorized dealer will also require you to do warranty repairs pro-bono, even if they bought it elsewhere.. the kicker is, they DO NOT require Home Depot to provide this same service, so be prepared to do free work on someone else's (Home Depot) sale..


They have to compensate you for your time and *you *also pay to go to service school and have to buy $1200.00 in parts.. mandatory.. 

Generac gives the best deals to big box store.. but you can make a nice living doing service work *IF* you have employees dedicated to just doing that...

Being a one man shop like me limits how much time I can spend on servicing Generac.. the numbers you lay out are just to big to recoup..


----------



## Cherry Hill Bill

LBC Jesse said:


> Unless things have changed, becoming an authorized dealer will also require you to do warranty repairs pro-bono, even if they bought it elsewhere.. the kicker is, they DO NOT require Home Depot to provide this same service, so be prepared to do free work on someone else's (Home Depot) sale..


That doesn't sound accurate.

In your scenario, do they stipulate how many free hours they force you to work repairing generators installed by Home Depot contractors? 40 hours a week? 80 hours?


----------



## BurtiElectric

I have heard guys on here that are dealers that have had positive experiences.

Any dealers have positive feedback?


----------



## B4T

BurtiElectric said:


> I have heard guys on here that are dealers that have had positive experiences.
> 
> Any dealers have positive feedback?


Flyboy is one of them.. mainly because he has the manpower to have service guys strictly for Generac and the schooling they need...

Keep in mind you need to update the training every (2) years for $650.00 I think..


----------



## BurtiElectric

B4T said:


> Flyboy is one of them.. mainly because he has the manpower to have service guys strictly for Generac and the schooling they need...
> 
> Keep in mind you need to update the training every (2) years for $650.00 I think..


I don't have the man power. Just a helper and myself.

Nice to have you back, Bob


----------



## LBC Jesse

Sorry, lemme clarify... If you are selling AND doing service work, Generac will pay you a "set" amount THEY believe is fair for labor, and of course they require you keep "X" amount of parts in stock, go to/ qualify their training every year. However, as stated as before, most big box stores like Menards, Lowes, HomeDepot etc dont do repairs... so unless you have an employee (low cost at that) dedicated to service, there will be times you lose money on service work, and gambling on making it up in sales... That being said.. if you are surrounded by big box stores, you will probably not get their pricing tier, thus being more expensive than them.. There is plenty of money to be made in generator sales (especially up north and along coastal regions)
If you like, I can PM you my distributors info, he said he would gladly fill you in on the pros and cons...
Best of Luck!
Jesse


----------



## BurtiElectric

LBC Jesse said:


> Sorry, lemme clarify... If you are selling AND doing service work, Generac will pay you a "set" amount THEY believe is fair for labor, and of course they require you keep "X" amount of parts in stock, go to/ qualify their training every year. However, as stated as before, most big box stores like Menards, Lowes, HomeDepot etc dont do repairs... so unless you have an employee (low cost at that) dedicated to service, there will be times you lose money on service work, and gambling on making it up in sales... That being said.. if you are surrounded by big box stores, you will probably not get their pricing tier, thus being more expensive than them.. There is plenty of money to be made in generator sales (especially up north and along coastal regions)
> If you like, I can PM you my distributors info, he said he would gladly fill you in on the pros and cons...
> Best of Luck!
> Jesse


Send it in a pm


----------



## Chris1971

You can become a sales only Generac dealer or a sales and service Generac dealer. The sales and service require a 2 day factory training course and they require a certain amount of service inventory. I would call Generac directly or go to their website. For great advise, PM flyboy and he will send you a bunch of helpful information.


----------



## flyboy

BurtiElectric said:


> I just spoke with a rep from Generac, and she s emailing me the info for the dealer programs.


Why wait, PM me your email and I'll send it to right now if you want.



BurtiElectric said:


> My questions are:
> What is the best way to pursue this?


With a positive, can do, get it done attitude.




BurtiElectric said:


> Is there anything I need to now that they aren't going to tell me?


You mean like the secret handshake?


----------



## fondini

They got a secret handshake? Cool.


----------



## flyboy

fondini said:


> They got a secret handshake? Cool.


I never said that...


----------



## fondini

Lol!


----------



## Flytyingyaker

I am currently going through this process. I have read all the paper work and have not seen anywhere where it says I have to service the units. I have taken the online class for air cooled and it was about 70 minutes with a ten minute exam. 

I can sell and install the units but I am under no obligation to service them I am only required to let the home owner know where the closest authorized generac service company is.


----------



## Chris1971

Flytyingyaker said:


> I am currently going through this process. I have read all the paper work and have not seen anywhere where it says I have to service the units. I have taken the online class for air cooled and it was about 70 minutes with a ten minute exam.
> 
> I can sell and install the units but I am under no obligation to service them I am only required to let the home owner know where the closest authorized generac service company is.


Exactly. They have different levels of being a dealer. Sales only. Sales and services is a different option. Then, you can become a sales and service dealer for liquid cooled as well. Good luck with becoming a dealer.:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T

Chris1971 said:


> Exactly. They have different levels of being a dealer. Sales only. Sales and services is a different option. Then, you can become a sales and service dealer for liquid cooled as well. Good luck with becoming a dealer.:thumbsup:


The prices guys are getting for the installs are beat to death.. you make far more money doing basic electrical work for customers...

The money is in the service contracts.. it is better to be both a selling and a service dealer...

Someone here mentioned buying your units through Norwall.. but you need to sell at least one unit per year to keep the dealership in effect....


----------



## Cherry Hill Bill

What do you get by being a dealer? Do the prices beat Norwalls? Do they list you as an authorized dealer in your area and promote your business?


----------



## Flytyingyaker

Cherry Hill Bill said:


> What do you get by being a dealer? Do the prices beat Norwalls? Do they list you as an authorized dealer in your area and promote your business?


 The prices are better then Norwall but you do have to pay shipping. You are listed on their website as a authorized dealer. Plus they will help you with your sales and marketing.


----------



## Chris1971

B4T said:


> The prices guys are getting for the installs are beat to death.. you make far more money doing basic electrical work for customers...
> 
> The money is in the service contracts.. it is better to be both a selling and a service dealer...
> 
> Someone here mentioned buying your units through Norwall.. but you need to sell at least one unit per year to keep the dealership in effect....


When I sell a kohler generator, typically it's the customer wanting the kohler. I don't get beat down on price on the Kohlers we install. It might be a different story with Generac. I'll let you know in a year.


----------



## Sparky J

I looked into becoming a dealer the rep I talked to was basically chomping at the bit to make me a salesman to the point of basically trying to sort of talk me out of service. I have said it before in these posts, but even if I had a waiting period or such I still would want to sell and service the units to me it's stupid not to. But I am on the fence weather to be a dealer with them as it really seemed one sided. Also I'm not setup like flyboy (just me) so the warranty work I also question. 
Still on the fence.....


----------



## nrp3

I am a one man shop too. The sales thing doesn't really help me that much, in fact, I am tempted to remove my name from the website. The only calls I have gotten have been tire kickers. All my business has been word of mouth and business has been pretty good. Took the sign off the van too. They really didn't push me any particular way when I was signing up. The sales thing didn't really cost much other than the requirement to buy one standby unit a year. My supply house will take delivery of that one for me. Their prices are very competitive and they have a cart that makes delivery easy. They deliver when I want, I don't have to deal with the freight company. You may want to establish a relationship this way with one of your supplies, spend some time with their sales guys, see what they can do for you, bring some online quotes etc.

As for the service end of it, you may do well if you don't have many service guys in the area. Some have given up here, other guys just don't want to deal with it and pass that on to me. I don't know if ive broken even yet with the costs of the parts kit and two times through classes. On the other hand its been good for customer relations. I tell people if there is a problem, I can handle it. One of the last 20kw's I did the regulator was bad right out of the box. Had a replacement one right on the truck and had it fixed before the final inspection, didn't slow the process. Customer was happy. Warranty work is flat rate. This is a learned skill and two days of class only scratches the surface. Its going to take time to make money on that side. Out of warranty repairs you can probably do better. You'll need to invest in tools as you go so thats an added expense.


----------



## Flytyingyaker

nrp3 said:


> I am a one man shop too. The sales thing doesn't really help me that much, in fact, I am tempted to remove my name from the website. The only calls I have gotten have been tire kickers. All my business has been word of mouth and business has been pretty good. Took the sign off the van too. They really didn't push me any particular way when I was signing up. The sales thing didn't really cost much other than the requirement to buy one standby unit a year. My supply house will take delivery of that one for me. Their prices are very competitive and they have a cart that makes delivery easy. They deliver when I want, I don't have to deal with the freight company. You may want to establish a relationship this way with one of your supplies, spend some time with their sales guys, see what they can do for you, bring some online quotes etc.
> 
> As for the service end of it, you may do well if you don't have many service guys in the area. Some have given up here, other guys just don't want to deal with it and pass that on to me. I don't know if ive broken even yet with the costs of the parts kit and two times through classes. On the other hand its been good for customer relations. I tell people if there is a problem, I can handle it. One of the last 20kw's I did the regulator was bad right out of the box. Had a replacement one right on the truck and had it fixed before the final inspection, didn't slow the process. Customer was happy. Warranty work is flat rate. This is a learned skill and two days of class only scratches the surface. Its going to take time to make money on that side. Out of warranty repairs you can probably do better. You'll need to invest in tools as you go so thats an added expense.



Thanks for the supply house idea. I did not approach them about delivering it but I called my sales guy to see if I could have it delivered there and have them off load it and put it on my trailer. He said that it wasn't a problem. Sure will make it easier on me.


----------



## nrp3

The logistics thing is big if you don't have an office with warehouse space as well as someone to receive the units. My supply house treats me well with both service and price and pass on requests for service from other contractors to me. With all the units out there, I don't think there are enough good service people.


----------



## Magnettica

nrp3 said:


> The logistics thing is big if you don't have an office with warehouse space as well as someone to receive the units. My supply house treats me well with both service and price and pass on requests for service from other contractors to me. With all the units out there, I don't think there are enough good service people.


I'm convinced there's a lot of potential for Generac-qualified service techs. One day I think that's the way I want to take my business and the next I'm doing fine without it. I would however like to service the generators I have been installing. Instead, I refer them to another EC who is qualified and who I trust to responsibly handle the service contract. I joke with him that I might come work for him some day.


----------



## nrp3

That's the big thing. If you have someone you trust to work on it, that's half the battle. Whether its worth the expense or not for you is a good question. I didn't have a go to guy for this, so I became one. Unfortunately stuff breaks or is defective out of the box. It's usually a side thing, but somedays all consuming. One more skill set to help the money keep rolling in.


----------

